# Fox Flux Helm



## Glocke (30. Juni 2007)

Wer fährt ihn ?? Zufrieden mit ihm ?? Hat jemand vielleicht mal ein paar Live (im getragenen zustand) Bilder ??

Danke

Mfg
Marco


----------



## Yetho (1. Juli 2007)

Wie wäre es mal mit der SuFu. Da gibt es schon einiges zu.
Der Helm ist der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-racing (2. Juli 2007)

Super Teil.


----------



## fox-racing (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
da hat sich FOX mal wieder was einfallen lassen ! Ist wirklich ne Granate und preislich auch noch verträglich !!!
Ich trag IHN gerne !!!
Hier noch ein paar Pics !!!












Ride FOX


----------



## Schmecker (2. Juli 2007)

Trage ihn auch und bin sehr zufrieden, super Belüftung + sehr bequem.



Glocke schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht mal ein paar Live (im getragenen zustand) Bilder ??



Kann dir die Tage gern mal nen paar pics posten.


----------



## Glocke (2. Juli 2007)

Bitte ladet mal paar Bilder im getragenen zustand hoch !


Danke


----------



## ne0vo (3. Juli 2007)

hätte auch interesse an weiteren Bildern..

Der Helm ist schick! Gerade der Spoiler macht viel her, aber der ist wohl tatsächlich geschmackssache


----------



## alex2056 (5. Juli 2007)

Hab ihn mir vor gut einer Woche gekauft und bin höchst zufrieden.
Sitzt perfekt, belüftung ist gut und sieht sehr schick aus.
Hab ihn nur durch Zufall erworben, beim Bikehändler gewesen, Helme anprobiert, nix hat gepasst oder sah besch.. aus. Aber als er mit dem Prachtstück um die Ecke kam, blieb mir nach kurzer Anprobe nichts anderes übrig als ihn zu kaufen 
( 99 ).

Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen das Teil.


----------



## Glocke (6. Juli 2007)

Ladet doch mal paar Bilder im getragenen zustand hoch ! Bitte bitte ;-)


----------



## Schmecker (6. Juli 2007)

Bei dem Wetter nicht so leicht ^^


----------



## Glocke (7. Juli 2007)

Helme kann man auch in geschlossenen Räumen tragen ! ;-) 

War vorhin auch mit 2 Kumpels ne Rund drehen, man muß halt die "trocken Perioden" ausnutzen. grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glocke (10. Juli 2007)

Kein Flux User der sich mal mit Helm zeigen will hier ?? ;-(


----------



## Schmecker (10. Juli 2007)

Am Wochenende werd ichs schaffen, sry hab die Tage extrem viel zutun.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Juli 2007)

Servus,
Hab den Helm auch seit gestern, aber so recht mag ich kein Bild von mir hochladen... dann kommen wieder die ganzen PNs mit Angeboten etc   

Aber auf jeden Fall sitzt er sehr gut, habe ihn in Größe S/M bei einem Kopfumfang von ca. 57/58cm. Mein alter hässlicher UVEX hatte größe 54-60.

Gut verarbeitet, toller Look! Wegen mir hätte der Helm aber matt sein können, der Glanz des Modells in "Black" wird wohl eh bald dahin sein


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Juli 2007)

Wer blöder gucken kann als ich gewinnt 1000 Freikilometer auf seinem Lieblingstrail


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2007)

Super das endlich mal jemand ein Bild gepostet hat, aber kannst du nochmal eins direkt von hinten machen bzw. machen lassen? WÃ¼rde gerne mal sehen wie weit der Helm hinten runter geht. Ich habe heute gerade meinen ISX Orbit bekommen... Suche einen der schÃ¶n weit runter geht, als Alternative zu meinem Fullface...

Habe auch noch ein Paar Bilder von AM/FR Helmen die den ein oder anderen interessieren kÃ¶nnten:
*ISX ORBIT*










*GIRO XEN*









*BELL MOUNTAIN VARIANT*









Mir persÃ¶nlich gefÃ¤llt von denen der IXS Orbit mit Abstandt am besten die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, der Schutz am besten und auch die Optik sagt mit zu. Der Orbit ist eine Art Kreuzung aus Dirt- und CC Helm . Denke der Preis von 39â¬ ist fast unschlagbar. Leider habe ich den FOX noch nie Live gesehen....

Mfg


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Super das endlich mal jemand ein Bild gepostet hat, aber kannst du nochmal eins direkt von hinten machen bzw. machen lassen? WÃ¼rde gerne mal sehen wie weit der Helm hinten runter geht. Ich habe heute gerade meinen ISX Orbit bekommen... Suche einen der schÃ¶n weit runter geht, als Alternative zu meinem Fullface......
> 
> ...Mir persÃ¶nlich gefÃ¤llt von denen der IXS Orbit mit Abstandt am besten die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, der Schutz am besten und auch die Optik sagt mit zu. Der Orbit ist eine Art Kreuzung aus Dirt- und CC Helm . Denke der Preis von 39â¬ ist fast unschlagbar. Leider habe ich den FOX noch nie Live gesehen....
> 
> Mfg



Mir gefÃ¤llt der Orbit auch ganz gut, aber jetzt habe ich meinen FLUX und den werde ich auch erstmal behalten!





An sich geht der Helm schon weit runter, auch wenns auf dem Bild nicht so rÃ¼berkommt... Liegt wohl an meinem Conehead


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glocke (24. Juli 2007)

Habe den Flux heute aufgehabt, fand ihn von der Optik her super. Nur für meinen Schädel zu hoch. ;-( 

Danke für alle die weitergeholfen haben. 

Habe mich nun für den Bell X-Ray entschieden.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2007)

Habe noch einen interessanten Helm gefunden der einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht/Größe und Schutz bildet. Lieder nur ohne Fotos mit Mensch dran 

*Cratoni Chopper*






Wobei die Belüftung bei dem Cratoni wohl nicht mehr "Tourtauglich" ist..

Mfg


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. März 2008)

Moinsen,

wat wiegt denn das gute Stück?
Und ist er tourentauglich?

Danke Euch


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (11. März 2008)

Bomben Helm, super Belüftung, absolut Touren tauglich

Fahre ihn seit gut 2 Monaten

vorher Casco Viper (darunter schwitz die Rübe wie Käse in der Sauna)


----------



## Emil_Strauss (11. März 2008)

Hab mich jetzt auf Euer Urteil verlassen. Helm ist bestellt!
Gibts gerade bei Hibike zum Teil für 69.95 Euronen. Scheint ein angemessener Preis zu sein. Hatte vorher nen alteren Giro Pneumo, bin ja mal gespannt. 

Grüße


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (12. März 2008)

Du glücklicher, hab für meinen noch 109 Euro berappt.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (31. März 2008)

Kurzer Testbericht:
Coole Optik, perfekter Sitz bei mir. Die Belüftung ist zumindest bis jetzt absolut ausreichend. Gegenüber meines Giro Pneumo natürlich schwerer, macht aber auch irgendwie einen sichereren Eindruck. Feste Schale.

Bisher bereue ich den Kauf nicht.Zu dem gezahlten Preis, konnte ich wohl nix besseres finden.Von mir drei Daumen hoch, von vier


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Mai 2008)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: lagen eurem Flux unterschiedliche Polsterstärken bei? Ich habe in der Schachtel zwar einen weiteren Satz, jedoch ist komischerweise nur eines der Polster stärker als der Rest.(?)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte meine nicht ausgepackt, da mir die "vorinstallierten" auf Anhieb gepasst haben. War aber auch der Meinung, dass die beigelegten ähnlich dick sind, wie die bereits "installierten"...


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. Mai 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine nicht ausgepackt, da mir die "vorinstallierten" auf Anhieb gepasst haben. War aber auch der Meinung, dass die beigelegten ähnlich dick sind, wie die bereits "installierten"...



Danke! Kann das noch jemand bestätigen, der sie auch ausgepackt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (24. Juli 2008)

Das 2007er Modell in Rot/Weiß gibt es aktuell bei Hibike für 59,90 .
Wollte eigentlich auch eher gedeckte Farben - sieht aber in der Realität meiner Meinung nach viel besser aus als auf den Bildern.
Sitzt super, weit heruntergezogen, gut belüftet - natürlich ein wenig schwerer als CC-Helme. Bin super zufrieden!

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=8e5c2a4b307af7c748b0cd41deb8b7b6

Gruß Tom


----------



## XzeitgeistX (28. April 2010)

Hey ihr FoxFluxer, der Thread ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, dafür die Antworten eventuell erfahrungsträchtiger.
Ich habe mal ein paar Usertests recherchiert und gelesen, dass das Visier ziemlich locker sitzt und oft abfällt. Zudem sollen irgendwelche Clips im Hinterkopfbereich brechen, die für den Verlauf der Riemen verantwortlich sind.
Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen /gewesen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. April 2010)

Meiner hält, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Mai 2010)

Hey XzeitgeistX,

Ich besitze bereits den 2. Fox Flux.
Bei meinem ersten hat sich genau 1 mal das Viesier gelockert, da bin ich aber mit gut 30 Sachen gegen nen Baum gedüst, dabei hat der Helm auch einen Riss bekommen.
Natürlich bin ich nicht ungebremst gegen den Baum, erst mit dem Vorderrad dagegen, dann durch die Wucht hat es mich noch so Stoppie-mäßig nach vorne gehebelt, dass ich genau mit der Oberseite dagegen bin.
Ich finde sogar, dass dieser Crash ordentlich Energie hatte, der Helm hats ganz gut verkraftet! Ist zwar trotzdem nun kaputt aber seinen Zweck hat er wirklich gut erfüllt!

Die Clips am Hinerkopf, die für den Verlauf der Riemen vorhanden sind, sehen wirklich windig aus, jedoch bin ich mit meinem Helm nicht gerade zimperlich umgegangen. Er ist mir 2 mal runtergefallen, einmal hatte ich den Helm am Rucksack und an bin an einer schmalen Stelle damit an nem Straßenschild hängengeblieben, alles ohne großartige Blessuren!

Ich denke, dass diese Userberichte nur Einzelfälle bzw. ein Einzelfall sind!

Übrigens gibts den Helm auch bei MountainBikes.net für nur 59,-, die Versandkosten sind dort auch sehr günstig!


----------



## Nerve77 (4. Mai 2010)

Nutze meinen seid 2 Jahren und bin zufrieden. Noch nichts kaputt gegangen trotz einiger Stürze. Visier hält wie beim ersten Tag. Im Nacken auch alles ok.

Grüße Nerve


----------



## taucher_simon (30. September 2010)

Wo kriegt man den denn noch in schwarz in Größe M? Danke


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hello! 
Besitzt eigentlich jemand den Fox Flux in Black/White?
Den würde ich gern mal "on top" sehen 
mfg


----------



## faradfara (28. Juli 2011)

Finde den auch ziemlich interessant.

Wie sieht das einstellsystem am fox flux aus?
Ist das Stabil?
Finde das an meinem Giro animas ziemlich bescheiden.
Lockert sich ständig und vermittelt nicht grad ein Gefühl von gutem schutz.

Weiss jemand ne Addresse wo es den grad günstig gibt?
In L und am liebsten in grün ...

Oder noch besser: Hat wer einen abzugeben?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. August 2011)

Den L in grün scheints einfach nichtmehr zu geben, habe ihn letztes WE bei HiBike bestellt aber da war er leider schon vergriffen.

Ich habe aber nochmal eine Frage an die Flux Besitzer:

Ich habe gerade meinen Flux in M bekommen. Er sitzt sehr gut, aufgrund meiner Kopfform aber extrem hoch auf dem Kopf. Wird der Helm in L auch tiefer, also würde er mehr Kopf abdecken oder wird einfach nur der Umfang breiter? Ich werde nie einen Helm finden der wirklich schön tief sitzt -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. August 2011)

Okay hat sich erledigt, ich nehm nen anderen, bin nich gemacht für den Helm^^


----------



## rebirth (26. Mai 2012)

moin. darf ich fragen welchen du genommen hast?


----------

